# Summer trip?? Where are you going?



## 88834

We are off to Norway. Newcastle to Bergen then heading for the mighty fjords. 

What about the rest of MHF members?

PS Anyone been to Norway? Give tips etc?

Cheers 

Alan


----------



## BERTHA

Would love to go to Norway but this is our first Yea abroad in a MH so heading over night on the Euro train then amble down through france to tarragona

Should be interesting

Good price on the Euro train, £99 return for a 26footer

Let us know how you get on in Norway hope you have a great time

B


----------



## 88834

This is our first year abroad too!!! We live in Durham so its handy for the ferry.

Probably go to France next year or Switzerland.


----------



## 88781

Where do you board the euro train Bertha? anymore details please would love to know how the system works!

M&D


----------



## kipperkid

not too sure where we are going - difficult to get head around planning until we actually get the motorhome. 

We were planning Rutland Water early July but now looks like we won't get van until mid July so.......

booked for Lake District beginning September but that's only for a weekend.


----------



## 88810

Have two days off next week so off for a long weekend to ?? probably Scotland maybe Kintyre.

End July going to Ireland circular trip out by Dublin back by Stranraer. Just a week but looking forward to it.

September 5 night on Isle of Wight courtesy of a trip won on UKCS. Must get the confirmation sorted. 

That probably leaves us another couple of long weekends. As we like to go little and often so we always have something to look forward to.


----------



## RobinHood

Alan,

IMHO you will enjoy Norway tremendously.

Could pass on a number of tips (not least that as they aren't in EU and booze - other than beer - is expensive, importing it is restricted). Didn't get even a sniff from customs at Bergen last time we were there though - straight off the ferry onto the street, :wink:

On a serious note, if your van is 6m or less in length (or you can plead it is), then internal ferry crossing charges will be a relatively pleasant surprise. If over, then quite the opposite!

Worth getting info from the Norwegian Tourist Office in London - the ferry timetables and prices are invaluable for route planning.

You can download a campsite guide in PDF format from www.camping.no

If you're not rough camping, the site at Flam is a good first stop.

Enjoy


----------



## storeman

Hi Alan we are off to germany for last week in august for 3 weeks its our first trip abroad too.

Chris


----------



## BERTHA

Mandy/Dave

This is the first time abroad in a Motorhome in the past we would take our people carrier and travel the short distance to Portsmouth Harbour then over night to Le Harve.

However, apart from the P&O Portsmouth routes being taken over the price of taking our 26 footer was very high for mid August over £400.

So, I tried the Euro tunnel web site http://www.eurotunnel1.com/direct/booking/journey

If your flexible with your timing then you can get the price down.

We are traveling up (across) to Ashford leaving home at 9pm, we shall check in and then go to the car park and get the kids to bed.
We shall sleep until 4:30am whereupon I will drive on to the train (hopefully with the kids still sleeping)

When we get of the other side I understand there is some MH parking up places so will park up until after breakfast and then get on route do to Riems.

On the way back we are catching the the midnight (11pm UK time) back arriving at our home around 1am

The total cost is £99 but the more you pay the more flexibility you have but these timings suit my driving style and of course we don't live to far away

Hugh


----------



## Scotjimland

Hi 
hope you have a wonderful time .. something you should be aware of, the maximum time you can park at eurotunnel is two hours.. we planned this last year and were turned away at the toll booth. 
You can overnight at the services on the M20

Jim


----------



## pault03

We have just come back from France via the Eurotunnel. If you travel after 5pm and come back before 11am then it is £122 return. Because we left it late to book for the Bank Hoilday we could only get a crossing at 1.30 am.
We arrived at the tunnel just after 11.30 pm and parked up for a couple of hours sleep, the kids were in bed. We then went on the tunnel and pulled into a large lorry park the other side at the Elf petrol station and slept there until morning. Refreshed the next day we set off on our travels.
Coming back we stayed in the same car lorry park overnight and caught a 10.30 am train.
The only downside was some of the lorries starting up and leaving at 6am but I soon went back to sleep.
There were other motorhomes and caravans in there as well


----------



## 89480

off to the south of france. first trip abroad in a proper motorhome. Staying at Camping Des Mures at Prt Grimaud, taking a couple of nights to get there and 4 nights on the way back


----------



## 89213

Next trip is Monday over to the west coast [Sheildaig] with the boat behind for a couple of days fishing. After that its the last 3 days of July in Sidmouth, and then a wander round the south west, might slip over to Lorient in Brittany for the Celtic music festival that starts about the 5th of August, it's largely Irish music this year.
I hate early retirement :lol: 
john


----------



## 88993

We are going nowhere for a day or two  as our clever Springer Spaniel has just produced 10 adorable little pups  This time they are all liver and white with floppy ears, unlike last time when she produced 11 collie cross pups 8O They were still just as adorable, but after paying Spaniel stud fees, we were a little miffed  
In the middle of August, when homes have found for them all (we hope), we are off to Les Tamaris, (has anyone else stayed here?) nr Montpelier. We booked through the Caravan Club and this will be our first "hot" holiday.


----------



## peejay

Hi Hymaway,

I'm presuming you mean the 'Les Tamaris' site at Frontignan Plage?

We stayed there for a few nights about 5 years ago, excellent site and location with direct access to a nice Mediteranean beach and with a great pool and facilities (bit pricey, but hey, you're on holiday!). You'll definately enjoy it, take loads of sun cream and make sure you visit the lovely Port of Sete and get yourself along to the charming town of Stes Maries De La Mer in the stunningly beautiful Carmarque region.

pete.


----------



## peejay

Hi Hymaway,

I'm presuming you mean the 'Les Tamaris' site at Frontignan Plage?

We stayed there for a few nights about 5 years ago, excellent site and location with direct access to a nice Mediteranean beach and with a great pool and facilities (bit pricey, but hey, you're on holiday!). You'll definately enjoy it, take loads of sun cream and make sure you visit the lovely Port of Sete and get yourself along to the charming town of Stes Maries De La Mer in the stunningly beautiful Carmarque region.

pete.


----------



## 88993

Thanks Pete
Yes, it is the 'Les Tamaris' site at Frontignan Plage. We sent for piles of brochures and spent ages deciding where to go and we think it will be a good choice, but it's reasuring to hear from someone who has actually been there and liked it.


----------



## 88781

stavros998 said:


> off to the south of france. first trip abroad in a proper motorhome. Staying at Camping Des Mures at Prt Grimaud, taking a couple of nights to get there and 4 nights on the way back


 Stayed at Camping des Mures 2 years ago! a wonderful site with views across the Gulf of St, Tropez!

Have a good time.. 

M&D


----------



## 89480

Hope So! You recommended it a while back. Were on the second row from the sea!!


----------



## 88781

stavros998 said:


> Hope So! You recommended it a while back. Were on the second row from the sea!!


I'm confident you won't be disappointed,..any questions/queries or anything just PM, no problem!!


----------



## Road_Runner_644

Hi all 

We are in a slight minority on this site I think, because we still have school age kids to take with us on holidays. 

But having had a really great time in France, first in a VW camper, and then in a Ford CI Granduca coachbuilt, for the last 3 years, we asked the kids what they wanted to do this year. 

They (13 & 14) wanted to do rock concerts, so I have planned a long weekend for T in the Park in early july, and a week away in August taking in the V Festival at Western Park and then on to Reading the following weekend. 

We went to one concert last year and found our water and battery power ran out very quickly, so we have different van now and have tried to cover all possibilities. 

I still need to get a towbar fitted, and an A-Frame to a little Daihatsu Hijet I bought quite cheap, and we hope to be getting down to London for a few days out in between the two August festivals. 

The only bummer is that we can't take Shuggy, our Westie, because we can leave him in the van quite happily for 2-3 hours, it wouldn't work leaving him there for 12 hours while we went to the concerts. 

So he'll be staying at Grandma's for a weekend in July and a week in August. 

I'll post any experiences we have for those that may be trying the same in the future, 

Last year we were the most modern MH with a 94 CI Tranny coachbuilt on site, we felt a bit left out with all the old T3's there . 

Cheers 

Dave


----------



## BERTHA

Thanks Jim and the gang for the tip/s on staying before and after Euro tunnel.

We have children too, so any one missing their own grown up children or grand children I can rent mine out for a few days, cheap!! lol

B


----------



## 88929

*Where is everyone going this summer?*

Hi there you all,

Well, we are going on the pet holiday with G B Privilege in September. Starting from Dover over to France by Ferry and then onto Belguim, Holland and Germany for two weeks. This trip is planned for the pet and not the owners, something different! This will be our first holiday abroad with the MH, so we are hoping that everything will go smoothly. :roll:

Take care out there"


----------



## 98028

We're going abroad for the first time and heading for Brittany. We're travelling with non-motorhomers who will be staying in a mobile home, so we're staying on the one site for 2 weeks - La Grande Metairie in Carnac.

CAN'T WAIT!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## teemyob

*Norway*

Hello

We Spent Christmas 2004/New Year2005 In Norway.

When are you planning to go?

Trev


----------



## Frenchlily

We are having our first trip in May abroad in our motorhome. Usually take car and go Portsmouth to Caen,this year doing Dover to Calais.

The plan is to visit Normandy and Brittany and no special plans on where we are staying, like everybody else,can't wait for it to get here really excited..........

Lesley


----------



## 2point

Summer trip (1st big trip) will be for 3 weeks in France, leaving Sat 24th June.

Taking the ferry from Rosyth to Zeebrugge (£680), leaving at 5pm arrive at 12pm next day. First stop will be Brugge followed by a meander down the Loire valley, heading for Saumur. From here we then need to be on Ile de Re for a week we have booked. Easy drive back, via Futurescope at Poitiers, then hopefully a quick stop over at EuroDisney before heading back to the coast and a realaxing cruise back to Scotland.


----------



## 94639

We travel to France early July. Dover to Dunkirk on Norfolk Line, then down to Honfleur. We then have 10 days travelling at will along the Normandy and Brittany coastline ending up at Sarzeau. We then travel inland along the Loirre Valley to Montsoreau before returning to Honfleur.
Final leg of jouney will be up to Brugge before catching the ferry home.


----------



## 97324

Were going to calais,then belgium,then holland,then germany,then austria,then switzerland then finally italy.we hope to just use aires the whole time or wild camp.as were going in july the campsites either be full or mega expensive.we hope to pop into disneyland paris as well.


----------



## 96088

For our main trip this year the end destination is Barcelona. However, we tend to find that final destinations rarely get achieved due to finding something that changes our mind during the trip.

I'm particuarly interested in spending some quality time in the Auvergne area and Chris has put the Carmargue down on her wish list. Both of these may see Barcelona dumped off the itinery.

Recently Chris and Clare have been estolling the virtues of Croatia after having watched some TV show about it. This would suit me as we could then do a route through Germany (World cup :wink: ). Of course that would then bring the Alps in to play...Another possible distraction 8O 

Bottom line is...We are definately going to be in Dunkerque on 3rd July.

The above is what I love about MHoming...It really doesn't matter; if we don't do it this year there is always the next time or the time after that etc etc


----------



## DABurleigh

"World Cup" - which reminds me of what I spotted in Monday's paper:

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/main.jhtml?xml=/news/2006/03/06/nfoot06.xml

"As well as rental firms seeing an increase in demand, caravans and motor homes are being sold on the internet auction site Ebay for thousands of pounds above their normal prices."

Dave


----------



## 96088

And this is what a lot of them will be aiming for...

http://www.fanguide2006.org/en/public_viewing

Party time!

Of course If you hate footie and crowds, the above link is a good list of places to avoid and the dates to avoid them


----------



## 88974

Hi, 

We are going back to Croatia at the end of July for 4 weeks, I would have liked to have gone to the south of france but other half won out on that, reckoned the congestion would kill me. We pick up the van in Germany so at least the outward journey will be short but the homeward journey is a long one, going via the eurotunnel, got a great price of £56 travelling home on Sunday at 9.00am in the middle of August


----------



## vicdicdoc

Its going to be France again this year, no firm schedules or plans - just going and see where the roads take us [and of course following or looking for the sun]. Last year it was 3 weeks but hopefully this year 4 or 5 weeks.


----------



## 96827

Hi all,

We're off to the Ardenne this year.

Going over from Dover on the 10th June - the day of England's first match! 

Lesson here - don't let the wife book your ferry without checking even if it only cost £65.00 return.

Still, I can't wait to go!


----------



## DJP

*SUMMER 2006*

We are off to Croatia (Porec) via Italy, Venice, Belguim, France, Germany and Luxembourg (No, not in that order) over a 3 week period in July.
Dover - Dunkirque tugging the Smart car behind.
Can't wait


----------



## 88974

Hey DJP,

We will be staying near Porec in July also, last year whilst in Croatia and Slovenia there were no other campers (caravans or m/hs) from Uk or IReland whilst we were there. A fabulous place to visit.


----------



## DJP

*Porec*

Hi Ladybird
We travelled by car to Porec in the late 1980's when it was still Yugoslavia. We stayed at the Hotel Fortuna which was on the island of St Niklaus which was a short motor boat trip from Porec.








We had a great time there and really looking forward to going back. we should get there around mid July. Have you a route planned and any suggestions on sites near Porec?

Dennis


----------



## chapter

we are going 19th may via la havre down lacanau s/west france and still trying to find a camp site with beach within 300m that is not l'natural.
we are checking out the sites @ www.eutraco.com/camping and hope to find one from there, we are also looking for a stop over near bordeaux for pick from the airport on the 21st may so we have 2 days to get there


----------



## 95915

*Our plans 8 weeks to go!!*

In some eight weeks time we're off visiting - France, Spain, Portugal, Italy, Croatia, Hungary, Germany and anywhere else we feel fit to stop off to on the way. The above comprise our wish list - the only one I'm not giving up is Croatia - don't ask why but Croatia and Hungary are must places for me.

Oh and by the way our hols will comprise 6 months, oh bliss, waited a long long time for this and saved and worked hard to, and guess what - well excited and just can't wait now!!!!!!!!!!!

Would appreciate any input if you have any must sees/areas to visit - we're not into commercial places/busy areas and really want peace and quiet and relaxation.

Okay ur right I'll stop going on and be quiet now!! Thanks


----------



## 88974

Hi DJP

Last year we stayed on a site near Vrsar, about half way between Porec and Rovinij, a great site with a short walk along the seafront to the town. The site was called porto sole www.maistra.hr., we travelled to Croatia via Austria, and back the same way, this year we hope to travel home via Italy and stop in Chamonix for a couple of days on the way home. As for sites we will probably go to one near Pula, with its amphitheatre and maybe head up towards Novigrad, we also hope to head inland to the Plitvice national park, it is meant to be beautiful. Croatia is a wonderful place to visit.


----------



## 89627

Hi. We are off to Europe in 3 weeks. Should be away till end of October. Heading off to Spain, ferry to Bilbao, then mainly France and Italy, and then anywhere else we end up. Perhaps Austria Switzerland Germany, who knows. Cant wait. First MH trip to Europe in our Nuevo.


----------



## annetony

*where ar you going*

We are going to Cheddar Gorge, New Forest, Portsmouth, Weymouth then making our way home to lancashire in April. We did Cheddar, New Forest & Weymouth last September and loved it ( was our first trip in our motorhome) and can't wait till April, maybe we will make it abroad one day. We maybe small but we are cosy.


----------



## 97449

First ever van trip, this July. 3 weeks in Norway, Newcastle --> Bergen --> Lofoten Islands. Drink beer in midnight sun, paddle kayaks and sail windsurfers on fjords, drive home. Marvellous!


----------



## 88968

*June 2006*

This year we are going to visit England and Wales in June after several Trips to Scandinavia past years.

Nice Weekend,
Klaus.


----------



## apothecary

*Isle of Wight*

September 5 night on Isle of Wight courtesy of a trip won on UKCS. Must get the confirmation sorted.

Hi Jana. I used to live on The Island, at Freshwater, and still visit every couple of months or so. If you want any info about The Island, let me know.

Regards
Apothecary


----------



## apothecary

*Where are you going*

Viv & I are off to Lake Garda on June 9th. (World Cup? What World Cup?)
We're planning to head down to Switzerland, spend a couple of days at Lucerne, then go over the alps to Italy. Hopefully manage a couple of days in Paris on the way back. However, these plans are as reliable as a politicians promise so we could end up just about anywhere. Only thing definately booked is the ferry - Dover / Calais. The rest is one of the great joys of motorhoming, we take each day as it comes.

Anyone seeing our Ace Milano, the one with the dent in the rear roof (don't ask!) is welcome to come and have a chat

Apothecary
8)


----------



## Hagu

Hi all

We will fly from Iceland (Akureyri) to Copenhagen 30. May, there we will pick up our new MH and drive to Germany (when is the world cup on? :wink, 3 weeks there and then up through Denmark, ferry to Norway and on the ferry in Bergen 4. July to Iceland, home 6. July.

Hagu


----------



## 97649

We will set off from Bognor on June 9th booked on tunnel for 21.09 and once the other side we hope to get down past Paris by the early hours. Our destination is Narbonne. We have only two weeks and want to spend at least a week of that in Narbonne this should allow us a leisurely drive down and back.

Our van is a Renault Trafic tiny in comparison to some but cosy enough for the two of us. If anyone has stayed in this area I would welcome any info on campsites in that area.

Last year we did Eurodisney, my son and family were travelling with us in a car with large tent. We then went across to Brittany and found a lovely campsite in Pontorson well placed for Mont St Michel and St Malo. Finished up in Guines which was close enough to Calais for the return.


----------



## 89210

Hi all, we're booked on the 04:00 dover to dunkerque on 17th june and come back three weeks later. At some point we'll be in L'Escala, spain. Dunno what point or how long for, but we'll definatley get there for a few days at least.


----------



## brendan

We're of for 5 weeks to Ireland end April, circular tour, Rosslare, South West. up West coast down east coast to Rosslare again.
Off to Brittany in July for 4 weeks ( was meant to be 3 weeks but pressed wrong return date with Direct Feiries and let it stand ( Crossing Portsmouth Cherbourg, pricey and discovered we could have saved nearly £50 if we had booked through CC.
Joining Windsurfing group at Quiberon for two weeks ( Any one else carry Windsurfing Gear on Camper? I use side brackets with IH High Top)

Brendan


----------



## 92180

July into August, 

Dover ,Calais. down through Luxemburg into Germany, onto Neckargemund --days by the river.

Done this many times as a tugger but first time with the Motorhome and car.


----------



## 1946

We are going to Holland over Easter and in June to the 24 hour race at Le Mans. 25th August off to Germany and the show in Dusseldorf and than another couple of days somewhere ?? I'll think of something !! 

Maddie


----------



## peteandjay

Hiya Folks, Can't wait until the end of June, we're off Hull to Zeebrugge over night. We're then going to head down the east side of France using the France Passion scheme and municipal sites. We will stop where the fancy takes us as in all our holidays, we only know that we'll be near Sete for the canal jousting on Bastile Day. The down side of our holiday is that we only have 25 days, I cant wait until we're both retired then FRANCE here we come. 
Happy Camping
Pete and Jackie


----------



## Nora+Neil

Going to the Northern coast of Spain to Santiago de Compostella. Driving slowly down the west coast of France.
Ferry to Cherbourg on May 13th home on June 21st.

Kerry for easter.


----------



## 96109

No van so still no plans for Easter....

Have the ferry booked for the main holidays...going out with Irish Ferries on the 24th July Rosslare - Cherbourg and returning on 14th Aug. No plans as to where yet, maybe La Rochelle and Ile de Re first and then Andorra before moving to the Med.

Dec.

PS...anyone else from Ireland on the same sailings?


----------



## 88726

only bookings so far are --( summer holiday tour) -- chester for 4 days , then on to bristol ballon fiesta rally for 3 days then down to longleat for one day then up to blackpool for 2 days then gods knows where . will probabally get to alton towers also this year as we got cheeep tickets with the tesco clubcard vouchers  after that i dont know as i sometimes find it hard to find places i want to visit .


----------



## 94969

Info. Wanted. Is it any cheaper to book Eurotunnel early or is it OK to book late/just before you go?.


----------



## 94969

Flying Scot. When is the Bristol balloon fiesta, we went last year, as day visitors and had a wonderful time, took the M/H and parked in the day car park we seen the 0600 hrs. lift then went back to bed. we were only 5 mins. walk from the show so able to walk back and forwards with all the goodies we had purchased.
And the firework display and tethered flight was Brilliant.


----------



## annetony

The only plans in our motorhome so far this year is a week down south at the end or April (cant wait), we will drive down to Cheddar Gorge then into the New Forest, Portsmouth, Weymouth to visit relatives, then Back home via somewhere or other, havent planned route after Weymouth yet, just hope the weather is kind, :roll:


----------



## 97449

First three weeks in July, off to Norway.
I'm in Newcastle so the ferry termnal is 10 minutes away.
Newcastle to Bergen, then a 950 mile drive north past THE CIRCLE where we will paddle our inflatable kayak on a fjord in the midnight sun and then wind our way back along what I am told is one of the most beautiful routes in Europe.

I'm excited for many reasons but mainly because it will be the first big van trip I have ever made. We got our new T5 174 just two weeks ago. Primarily I got it because I'm a windsurfer (I'll be taking kit with me) but I plan to fit a leisure battery and a fridge and a few bits and bobs.

Our first van trip in the UK is planned for May, to Cornwall. I've travelled all over the place but never to Cornwall! Scotland is so much more accessible to Geordies, you see.

I feel I am waffling 8O


----------



## Livar

*Living in Norway*

As we are living in Norway we will be heading south. France again this year. 
But do come to our lovely country. It seems to be made for MH's. We have had an MH of one sort or another for 21 years now, and most of it travelling in our own country. And we have spent less than 5 nights in Norwegian camping sites. We find it unnecessary to give campingsite- owners our hard earned just for the pleasure of a plain field. 
Our biggest vehicle was 11.4 meters and the shortest 5.99. No problems whatsoever. Farthest north we have been is Lofoten Islands and roads have been ok all over. 
Only one suggestion; do not travel to Bergen, but take the shorter route to Stavanger. Go inland north, and you are in for a very nice trip. Do not hesitate to contact, we will do anything to help you to get a memorably stay.
Welcome.


----------



## frenchfancy

*Where are u going this summer*

This is only our second year with M/H. Last year we did 2 trips to France. This year we are going for 3 months, Carmargue, Ardeche, Millau Bridge. and our grandchildre are flying out to Lyon as soon as they break up to see the Tour of France we had to book our site in Jan in Bourg D'oisans, then we are heading off to the Medi near La Lavandou 20k from St Tropez as it is a bit cheaper, on our journey back we are having 7 nights in Paris. Can't wait for the 2nd June. Might also do Portugal in winter. Don't know how we ever had time to go out work. Next year we are hoping to tackle Italy. Frenchy


----------



## 88726

hi roy 31 , sorry missed your post , 10-13th august.
http://www.bristolfiesta.co.uk/


----------



## apothecary

*Cornwall*



windseeker said:


> First three weeks in July, off to Norway.
> I'm in Newcastle so the ferry termnal is 10 minutes away.
> Newcastle to Bergen, then a 950 mile drive north past THE CIRCLE where we will paddle our inflatable kayak on a fjord in the midnight sun and then wind our way back along what I am told is one of the most beautiful routes in Europe.
> 
> I'm excited for many reasons but mainly because it will be the first big van trip I have ever made. We got our new T5 174 just two weeks ago. Primarily I got it because I'm a windsurfer (I'll be taking kit with me) but I plan to fit a leisure battery and a fridge and a few bits and bobs.
> 
> Our first van trip in the UK is planned for May, to Cornwall. I've travelled all over the place but never to Cornwall! Scotland is so much more accessible to Geordies, you see.
> 
> I feel I am waffling 8O


Hi Windseeker, I live in Par, close to the Eden Project. I hope you enjoy your May trip to Cornwall. If you want any info on the county, let me know. Remember to have your passport ready as you cross the Tamar!
Apothecary.


----------

